
"Not Rocket Science": The story of Monotone and Bors (2014) - oskarth
http://graydon.livejournal.com/186550.html
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8189214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8189214)

